# Spare Tire Cover



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a 14" factory greyish/cream colored spare tire cover in good condition thats doing me no good. I replaced all five tires with 225/75/15's last year and the cover obviously won't fit. If you want it, it's your's, just pay shipping. First member to PM me gets it. I've even given it a bath. ---Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Gone!!!


----------

